# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Քվեարկենք մեր մարզիկների օգտին

## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, քվեարկեք Յուրա Մովսիսյանի` մեր հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստի օգտին. 2011թ. Ռուսաստանի լավագույն խաղացողին են որոշում: Անգամ չգիտեմ` հաղթելը ինչ արդյունք կունենա, բայց քանի որ հայ կա ցուցակում, ինքը պիտի հաղթի  :Jpit: 
http://www.sovsport.ru/polls-item/1491


*Մոդերատորական. թեման առաձնացվել է Ֆուտբոլի Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի թեմայից:*

----------

AMzone (09.12.2011), armen9494 (10.12.2011), Arpine (10.12.2011), E-la Via (07.12.2011), erewanski (29.11.2011), Inna (09.12.2011), John (30.11.2011), Moonwalker (29.11.2011), Գանգրահեր (15.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Երեխեք, քվեարկեք Յուրա Մովսիսյանի` մեր հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստի օգտին. 2011թ. Ռուսաստանի լավագույն խաղացողին են որոշում: Անգամ չգիտեմ` հաղթելը ինչ արդյունք կունենա, բայց քանի որ հայ կա ցուցակում, ինքը պիտի հաղթի 
> http://www.sovsport.ru/polls-item/1491


Տարբեր browser-ներով կարող եք մի քանի անգամ քվեարկել միևնույն մարդուն:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, Յուրան առաջատարն է  :Jpit:  Ապրեն հայերը  :Hands Up: :




> Տարբեր browser-ներով կարող եք մի քանի անգամ քվեարկել միևնույն մարդուն:


Լավ միտք էր, բայց այս հոդվածը կարդացեք`




> *SovSport.ru կայքն ապշած է. Յուրա Մովսիսյանը՝ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ*
> 
> Ռուսական SovSport.ru կայքն ապշած է, քանի որ հայտարարված լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի քվեարկության ժամանակ շատ արագ առաջատար է դարձել «Կրասնոդար»-ի հարձակվող Յուրա Մովսիսյանը։
> 
> «Անշուշտ՝ Յուրան Մովսիսյանը գերազանց մրցաշրջան անցկացրեց, բայց զարմանալի է, որ նա առաջին տեղում է, քանի որ առաջին անգամ է առաջատար դառնում մի ֆուտբոլիստ, ում թիմը 9-րդ տեղն է գրավել», - գրում է կայքը։
> 
> Կայքի ղեկավարությունը ամենահավանական բացատրությունը համարում է հայ ֆուտբոլասերների աննախադեպ ակտիվությունը՝ ենթադրելով, որ ձայների մի մասը Յուրան այդպես է ստացել։ 
> 
> «Նման ակտիվություն ենք մաղթում նաև այն երկրների ֆուտբոլասերներին, որոնց ֆուտբոլիստները ևս հանդես են գալիս Պրեմիեր լիգայում», - գրում է կայքը՝ հավելելով, որ *իրենց մասնագետները ստուգում են՝ արդյոք լցոնումներ եղե՞լ են, թե՞ ոչ։ Մեկ մարդու կողմից մեկից ավելի անգամ քվեարկելու դեպքեր բացահայտելու դեպքում կայքը չի հաշվի այդ ձայները։
> ...


http://lurer.com/sporttop/3860-%C2%A...1%D5%AE-%D5%A7

Ով չի քվեարկել, թող քվեարկի: Իսկ քվեարկությանը արդեն մասնակցածները թող ուրիշ բրոուզերով չքվեարկեն. մենք լրիվ արդար ճանապարհով էլ կարող ենք հաղթանակ պարգևել մեր հայրենակցին  :Wink: :

----------

Arpine (10.12.2011), E-la Via (07.12.2011), Moonwalker (07.12.2011)

----------


## Guest

> Քվեարկություններ բավականին հաճախ են լինում Աստղ ջան, ասենք տուրի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, կամ ամսվա, լավագույն գոլ և այլն... կարծում եմ՝ իմաստ ունի բացել թեմա, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ինչքանո՞վ է ճիշտ սուբյեկտիվ քվեարկությունը, այսինքն ազգային խտրականության հողի վրա՝ եթե Յուրան է, ուրեմն ինքն է լավագույնը, կապ չունի, որ ասենք Վորոնինը ավելի լավ է խաղացել ամբողջ տարի...


Ես էլ չեմ սիրում արհեստական արդյունքներ, բայց սիրում եմ, երբ որ քվեարկությունը լավ չի սարքաց լինում ու կարելի ա մի րոպեում միլիոնավոր ձայներ տալ  :Smile:  Երևի մի հատ ծրագիր գրեմ ԲԿՄԱ-ի Հոնդաին խոսքի հանեմ առաջին տեղ:  :Cool:

----------


## John

> Ես էլ չեմ սիրում արհեստական արդյունքներ, բայց սիրում եմ, երբ որ քվեարկությունը լավ չի սարքաց լինում ու կարելի ա մի րոպեում միլիոնավոր ձայներ տալ  Երևի մի հատ ծրագիր գրեմ ԲԿՄԱ-ի Հոնդաին խոսքի հանեմ առաջին տեղ:


Հայկ ջան, ստուգել են իրանք, մի կոմպից մեկից ավել չքվեարկելու կանոնը խախտելու միջոցով ստացած ձայները հանել են Յուրայից 889 ձայն
աղբյուր՝ http://www.totalfootball.am/2011/12/82521/

----------


## Guest

> Հայկ ջան, ստուգել են իրանք, մի կոմպից մեկից ավել չքվեարկելու կանոնը խախտելու միջոցով ստացած ձայները հանել են Յուրայից 889 ձայն
> աղբյուր՝ http://www.totalfootball.am/2011/12/82521/


Դե որ էտքան խելոք են, թող չթողնեն, որ ավել ձայներ տան, այլ ոչ թե ստուգեն ու հանեն հետո  :Smile:

----------


## John

> Դե որ էտքան խելոք են, թող չթողնեն, որ ավել ձայներ տան, այլ ոչ թե ստուգեն ու հանեն հետո


բա չլնե՜ին, ես կասկածում եմ, որ իրանք տենց ստույգ հաշվել են քանի ձայնն ա եղել կեղծ՝ մոտավոր հանել են էլի... ի դեպ, մենակ Յուրայից են հանել, երևի մենակ հայերն են ֆայմել մի քանի անգամ քվեարկել...

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, էդ խելքի հետ մի կապեք, էլի. հլը մեր ու իրանց ազգերի վիճակին նայեք, կտեսնեք` ովքեր են խելոք  :Jpit: :
Մենք ընդամենը սովոր ենք ամեն ինչ շրջանցել. ինչպես մեր երկրում ենք մեր օրենքները շրջանցում, որովհետև հենց օրենք ստեղծողներն են առաջինը դա անում, նույնն էլ փորձում ենք անել ուրիշների մոտ: Սա էլ մեր վարքագծի փոքրիկ մոդել է: Փոխանակ մոբիլիզացնենք ուժերը, որ ավելի շատ մարդ քվեարկի, մի քանիսով լավ միջոց ենք գտել ու ուզում ենք հաղթել  :Jpit: : Մենք պետք ա սովորենք արդար միջոցներով, բայց համառությամբ հաղթել: Տեսնենք այս անգամ ինչ կստացվի. ես լավատես եմ  :Smile: :

----------

Arpine (10.12.2011), John (09.12.2011), Ripsim (09.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես Ֆեյսբուքով լայնամասշտաբ արշավ եմ սկսել  :Jpit: :
Հայերն արդեն ANTI sovsport.ru խումբ են ստեղծել  :LOL: :

Ահա խմբի հղումը` http://www.facebook.com/pages/ANTI-s...32885840071134

----------


## Varzor

> բա չլնե՜ին, ես կասկածում եմ, որ իրանք տենց ստույգ հաշվել են քանի ձայնն ա եղել կեղծ՝ մոտավոր հանել են էլի... ի դեպ, մենակ Յուրայից են հանել, երևի մենակ հայերն են ֆայմել մի քանի անգամ քվեարկել...


Քվեարկման IP-ներն են ստուգել?

----------


## AMzone

Ժողովուրդ էլ ծանոթ չմնաց որ չասեմ քվեարկեն, անգամ մտածել եմ ֆորումով բոլոր անդամներին անձնական նամակ ուղարկեմ խնդրանքով, ինչը նաև կխնդրեյ Արտակին այս ֆորումում անել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ էլ ծանոթ չմնաց որ չասեմ քվեարկեն, անգամ մտածել եմ ֆորումով բոլոր անդամներին անձնական նամակ ուղարկեմ խնդրանքով, ինչը նաև կխնդրեյ Արտակին այս ֆորումում անել:


Անհատապես բոլորին տեղեկացնելու կարիք չկա: Եթե մարդիկ թեկուզ մի քիչ հետաքրքրվում են սպորտով, անպայման կկարդան մեր գրառումները, կկարդան այս թեման, որովհետև բավականին խոսուն վերնագիր է ընտրված: Ֆեյսբուքի շնորհիվ էլ մոտ 10 ակումբցի քվեարկել են այն դեպքում, երբ սպորտ բաժինը կյանքում չէին բացի: Մի խոսքով, դեռ լավ ա ընթանում ամեն ինչ  :Smile: :

Համ էլ` ապրես  :Wink:

----------

Monk (10.12.2011)

----------


## John

> Քվեարկման IP-ներն են ստուգել?


չգիտեմ ճիշտն ասած

----------


## John

Յուրա Մովսիսյան («Կրասնոդար»)	4495 (25.0%)
Անդրեյ Վորոնին («Դինամո»)	3841 (21.4%)
Սեյդու Դումբիա (ԲԿՄԱ)                3139 (17.5%)
Առայժմ Յուրան առաջատարն է...
ի դեպ, պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք ինչքան ա էդ սայթի հաճախելիությունը մեծացել էս հարցման շնորհիվ  :LOL:  մոտ 18.000 հոգի մենակ քվեարկությանն է մասնակցել  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ի դեպ, պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք ինչքան ա էդ սայթի հաճախելիությունը մեծացել էս հարցման շնորհիվ  մոտ 18.000 հոգի մենակ քվեարկությանն է մասնակցել


Հայերին պետք է հատուկ Շնորհակալագիր տան. սև փիառն էլ ենք ապահովում  :Jpit: :

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, Հ. Մխիթարյանն էլ էս հարցման առաջատարն ա  :Jpit:  Եկեք ավելացնենք միավորների տարբերությունը ճճ
http://shakhtar.com/ru/vote/?votename=1323206722332

----------

armen9494 (11.12.2011), E-la Via (11.12.2011), John (10.12.2011), Monk (11.12.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> Երեխեք, Հ. Մխիթարյանն էլ էս հարցման առաջատարն ա  Եկեք ավելացնենք միավորների տարբերությունը ճճ
> http://shakhtar.com/ru/vote/?votename=1323206722332


*Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան*	653	(43.02%)	
Ալեքսանդր Ռիբկա	528	(34.78%)	
Վիլլիան	146	(9.62%)	
 :Jpit:

----------


## John

Ժող, Շախտյորը լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին ա ընտրում 2011-ի... դե, ավելորդ ա երևի ասել, թե ով է  :Smile:  իհարկե մեր Հենոն
http://shakhtar.com/ru/vote/?votename=1323874498302

արդյունքները ներկա պահին՝ 
Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան	550	(44.14%)	
Ալեքսանդր Ռիբկա	304	(24.40%)	
Վիլլիան	                204	(16.37%)

----------

Ambrosine (15.12.2011), Inna (15.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ստացվում է, որ մեկից ավելի անգամ կարող ենք քվեարկե՞լ: Լավ չի, խաբուսիկ ա: Քվեարկելուց հետո ես տեսա, որ հարցման ներքևում խնդրվում էր մեկ անգամ քվեարկել: Հատկապես, որ Յուրայի շուրջ նման աղմուկ կա, էստեղ էլ Հենոյի ձայներն են ստուգելու ու պակասեցնեն, եթե երկրորդ անգամ քվեարկենք  :Think: :

----------


## Ambrosine

Կարճ ասած` չհասկացա` ում օգտին գնաց ձայնս, բայց երկրորդ անգամ ոնց-որ թե հնարավոր չի քվեարկելը: Լավ է, էս մի գլխացավանքից ազատվեցինք:

Բայց ես չհասկացա, թե սա ինչպես պատահեց. ինչպես՞ պատահեց, որ Հենոն չհաղթեց նախորդ հարցման արդյունքներով`




> Երեխեք, Հ. Մխիթարյանն էլ էս հարցման առաջատարն ա  Եկեք ավելացնենք միավորների տարբերությունը ճճ
> http://shakhtar.com/ru/vote/?votename=1323206722332


Արդեն կասկածում եմ էս արդյունքների վրա:

----------


## John

Ես էլ սկսեցի կասկածել Շախտյորի սայթի արդարությանը... 
Աստղ ջան, այ էդ նույն ձև ա ստացվել, ոնց որ էս՝ 
2011թ. լավագույն խաղացողը
Ալեքսանդր Ռիբկա	2239	(35.32%)	
Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան	2169	(34.21%)	
Վիլլիան                 	1181	(18.63%)	

Ժող, ակտիվացեք, քվեարկեք, ընկերներին էլ տեղյակ պահեք... թե չէ նստած օնլայն խաղեր եք խաղում...
http://shakhtar.com/ru/vote/?votename=1323874498302

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես էլ սկսեցի կասկածել Շախտյորի սայթի արդարությանը... 
> Աստղ ջան, այ էդ նույն ձև ա ստացվել, ոնց որ էս՝ 
> 2011թ. լավագույն խաղացողը
> Ալեքսանդր Ռիբկա	2239	(35.32%)	
> Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան	2169	(34.21%)	
> Վիլլիան                 	1181	(18.63%)		
> 
> Ժող, ակտիվացեք, քվեարկեք, ընկերներին էլ տեղյակ պահեք... թե չէ նստած օնլայն խաղեր եք խաղում...
> http://shakhtar.com/ru/vote/?votename=1323874498302


Էէէ, դրանց հախից պիտի գանք  :Angry2: :

Պատկերը այս պահին`
Ալեքսանդր Ռիբկա	2635	(35.86%)	
Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան	2621	(35.66%)

Շատ հետ չի Մխիթարյանը, կարելի է շատ կարճ ժամանակում կարթ գցել ու Ռիբկային բռնել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այս պահին`
Ալեքսանդր Ռիբկա	2665	(35.88%)	
Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան	2660	(35.81%)

Ամբողջ դպրոցս խառնել եմ իրար  :Jpit:  Ժող, քվեարկեք  :Shout:   :Crazy:

----------

John (16.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այոոոոոոոոոոո՜  :Dance: 

Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան	2710	(36.09%)	
Ալեքսանդր Ռիբկա	2691	(35.83%)

----------

John (16.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ամբողջ դպրոցս, կուրսս, Արցախում ով ինտերնետ ունի... բոլորը քվեարկում են, բայց ձայները ոնց-որ Ռիբկային են գնում: Կարո՞ղ ա էդ ռիբկա չի, ակուլա ա  :Sad: 

 :Sad:  Քվեարկությունը գրած չի, թե երբ ա փակվելու: Ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի՞:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան*
> *3340*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ալեքսանդր Ռիբկա*
> *3247*


Ֆո՜ւ, մի քիչ պոկվեցինք

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, զգու՞մ եք` ինչ մրցավազք ենք սադրել  :Jpit: 

Տվյալները այս պահին`

*Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան	4504	(39.04%)	
Ռիբկա	4493	(38.94%)*

http://shakhtar.com/ru/vote/?votename=1323874498302

Շարունակեք քվեարկել  :Wink: :

----------

John (18.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ժող, Յուրան ՍովՍպորտի քվեարկությամբ երկրորդ տեղում է հայտնվել։

Մոբիլիզացրեք ուժերը, էս էլ հո դրոշ վառել չի՞  :Wink: 

*Էս էլ հղումը։*

----------

Ambrosine (18.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հենոյին էլ չթողեցին` հաղթի  :Angry2: `

*Ռիբկա 6685	(41.77%)	
Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան	6636	(41.46%)*

http://shakhtar.com/ru/vote/?votename=1323874498302

Էս ո՞նց սարքեցին: Ես գիշերը չեմ էլ հիշում անգամ քնել եմ, թե չէ, վերջին անգամ որ նայեցի, Մխիթարյանը բավականին առաջ էր  :Angry2: : Ու ո՞նց որոշեցին, որ հենց էսօր ա քվեարկությունը փակելու օրը, դա ո՞րտեղ էր նշված: Հիմա էլ անտի.շախտար.քոմ շարժում ա պետք սկսել :Bad: :
Սրանից հետո նոր տակտիկա ենք մշակելու: Չենք քվեարկելու մինչև վերջին մի քանի օրը: Վերջին օրերին էլ մեր անելիքը կանենք: Կամ էլ ընդհանրապես կբոյկոտենք նման քվեարկությունները` անընդհատ աչքները մտցնելով էս վերջին քվեարկությունները: Վայ, ոնց ջղայնացա  :Sad: :

----------

John (19.12.2011)

----------


## John

> Ուշադրություն. սա կայքի այցելուների տարբերակն է: Տեղի կունենա նաև վետերանների և լրագրողների հարցում: Արդյունքում ո՞վ կդառնա տարվա լավագույն խաղացող, դուք կիմանաք «Шахтер» ամսագրի հունվար ամսվա համարում:


http://shakhtar.com/ru/news/20174

Աստղ ջան, շատ մի ջղայնացի՝ մեկ ա ավելի ծանրակշիռ ա լինելու վետերանների ու լրագրողների կարծիքը՝ այնպես որ պետք չի հուսահատվել ու եթե նույնիսկ Հենոն հաղթեր երկրպագուների քվեարկության արդյունքում՝ մեկ ա էդ չէր լինելու որոշիչը  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (19.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Նայեք` հայերը ինչ են անում  :Jpit: `

http://www.sovsport.ru/polls-item/1491#beginOfAList

----------

John (20.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Առանց լցոնումների, թափանցիկ և ժողովրդավարական ձևերով քվեարկում ենք Յուրա Մովսիսյանի օգտին։ «Կրասնոդարը» որոշում է իր լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին։ Հարցումը բաց է մինչև 30.12.2012 թ.։
*Հարցումը* գտնվում է առաջնության մրցաշարային աղյուսակի ներքևում, Յուրայի անունն էլ վերջինն է  :Smile: 

Այս պահին քվեարկել է 1368 մարդ, Յուրան 51 տոկոսով առաջատարն է  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (21.12.2011), John (21.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս մեկում պիտի հաղթենք  :Jpit: :

----------

John (21.12.2011)

----------


## John

http://www.sovsport.ru/polls-item/1491#beginOfAList էս սովետսկի սպորտ ա ինչ ա, Յուրայի անունը հանել են ցուցակից...

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեկ իր օգտին 10.000-ից ավելի ձայն կար: Ինձ թվում ա` հայերի աննախադեպ ակտիվությունն ա պատճառ հանդիսացել: Ուֆ, ջղայնացնում են: Իրանք էլ, իրանց քվեարկություններն էլ...

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Յուրայի օգտին քվեարկելու հնարավորություն այլևս չկա, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ՝ նրա ձայները չեն զրոյացվել։ Հետևում եմ. նման տեմպերով շարունակվելու դեպքում Վորոնինը պարզապես չի կարող մնացած 3 օրում 1300-ից ավել ձայն հավաքել, որովետև էս երկու օրում մոտ 100 ձայն է ստացել։ Իսկ Յուրան 10549 ձայն ուներ։ Էնպես որ էս քվեարկությունում, մեկ է, Յուրան է հաղթելու  :Hands Up:   :Tongue:

----------


## John

Ժող, էդ սով.սպորտի քվեարկության քոմմենթներն էի կարդում, տղեքն ուսումնասիրել են՝ ոչ մի անգամ սրանց քվեարկություններին 7-8 հազարից ավել մարդ չի մասնակցում, ու հիմա, հանկարծ 30.000ից ավել... ու մեծամասամբ հայերի շնորհիվ  :Jpit:  տղեքից մեկն էլ ասում ա, որ 10 հոգով համարյա միաժամանակ քվեարկել են ու ոչ մի ձայն Յուրայի օգտին չի ավելացել  :Jpit: ) իսկ Յուրայի անունը քվեարկությունից հանելը, էդ լրիվ դիվանագիտական քայլ է՝ իրանք լավ գիտեին, որ Հայաստանում շատ ԶԼՄ-ներ կխոսեն էդ մասին ու արդյունքում իրանց կայքի հաճախելիությունը էլի կաճի  :Smile:  ու ես ՉԵՄ ԶԱՐՄԱՆԱ, եթե <հրաշք> տեղի ունենա ու Վորոնինը վերջին երկու-երեք օրում 1000ից ավելի ձայն ստանալով հաղթի  :Smile:  ու պետք չի դրան էնքան կարևորություն տալ, որտև մեր համար ա քիչ թե շատ հեղինակություն էդ կայքը, բայց Ռուսաստանի մասշտաբով ինքը լավագույն սպորտային պորտալներից չի  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (24.12.2011), Arpine (24.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժող, IFFHS-ին հարցում է անցկացնում, որի մեջ ներառված է նաև Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստ Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը: Հարցման արդյունքներով որոշվելու են աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ և տարվա հայտնություն անվանակարգում ընդգրկված ֆուտբոլիստները:

Աջակցենք մեր հավաքականի խաղացողին (Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի անունը Եվրոպան ներկայացնողների ցուցակում է, բնականաբար :Ճ) և

*քվեարկենք այս հղումով*

----------

Nadine (17.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, հնարավորություն կա՞ իմանալու, թե որ մարզիկի օգտին քանիսն են քվեարկել:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, էլի եմ հիշեցնում` Մխիթարյանի օգտին քվեարկելու մասին`

*http://www.iffhs.de/?b002ec70a804f4cd003f09*

Կարծես թե հնարավոր է մի քանի անգամ քվեարկելը:

----------

John (28.10.2012), Nadine (30.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այոոո  :Dance:   :Jpit: 

Մխիթարյանը այս փուլում առաջին տեղում է ու մոտ 20.000 ձայնով առաջ է երկրորդ տեղում ընթացող մարզիկից`




Աղբյուր

----------

kivera (04.12.2012)

----------


## John

Աստղ ջան, որ խնդրեմ կբացատրե՞ս էս քվեարկությունը ոնց ա ընթանում, ովքե՞ր են քվերակում, որտե՞ղ  :Smile:  ու մեկ էլ ամենակարևորը` էս ի՞նչ մրցույթ ա: Ասենք ընտրում են ամենասիմպո ֆուտբոլիստին, կամ ամենաաշխատասեր ֆուտբոլիստին, կամ եսիմում... ոչ մի տեղ հստակ պատասխան չգտա էլի էս հարցերին, գուցե դո՞ւ օգնես...

----------


## kivera

Օյ ինչ լավա, իմ տղուկն էլ արդեն Ռեալով ու Ռոնալդուով չի ապրում, այլ` Շախտյոր ու Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (04.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (10.12.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, որ խնդրեմ կբացատրե՞ս էս քվեարկությունը ոնց ա ընթանում, ովքե՞ր են քվերակում, որտե՞ղ  ու մեկ էլ ամենակարևորը` էս ի՞նչ մրցույթ ա: Ասենք ընտրում են ամենասիմպո ֆուտբոլիստին, կամ ամենաաշխատասեր ֆուտբոլիստին, կամ եսիմում... ոչ մի տեղ հստակ պատասխան չգտա էլի էս հարցերին, գուցե դո՞ւ օգնես...


Անպայման, Հովսեփ ջան:
Այս հարցումը անցկացնում է Ֆուտբոլի պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան (IFFHS): Նպատակը հետևյալն է` պարզել, թե ներկայումս` 2012թ., ակտիվ ֆուտբոլիստներից ով է ամենից ժողովրդականություն վայելողը (The World's Most Popular Footballer Amongst Currently Active Players in 2012):

Հարցումը անց է կացվում 3 փուլով.
1) IFFHS անդամները իրենց աշխարհամասերից առաջադրել են թեկնածու ֆուտբոլիստներ: Թեկնածուները ցուցակագրվել են` ըստ աշխարհամասերի. սա իրականացվել է այն հաշվով, թե որ երկրի ազգային հավաքականում է տվյալ ֆուտբոլիստը հանդես գալիս, և ոչ թե այն ակումբով, որտեղ խաղում է:
2) Այնուհետև սկսեցինք քվեարկել` ամենա հանրահայտ ֆուտբոլիստի օգտին` 2012թ. հոկտեմբերի 15-ից նոյեմբերի 30-ը (ես գրեթե ամեն օր քվեարկել եմ  :Secret:   :LOL: ):
3) 5-ական մարզիկ Աֆրիկայից, Ասիայից և Հյուսիսային, Կենտրոնական Ամերիկայի և Ֆուտբոլի Կարիբյան ասոցիացիայի տարածքներից, 8-ական մարզիկ Եվրոպայից և Հարավային Ամերիկայից, 1 մասնակից Օվկիանիայից կլինեն համաշխարհային քվեարկության թեկնածուներ: Քվեարկությունը կընթանա 2012թ. դեկտեմբերի 1-ից 2013թ. հունվարի 3-ը, որտեղ կորոշվի 2012թ. ամենահայտնի ֆուտբոլիստի անունը:

Այսպես, Մխիթարյանը 2-րդ փուլի արդյունքներով է դարձել առաջատար, որ իրավունք վաստակի` երրորդ փուլի քվեարկությանն էլ մասնակցելու:



Քվեարկության վերջին փուլը այս հասցեով`

*http://www.iffhs.de/?b002ec70a804f4cd003f09*

----------

Arpine (05.12.2012), John (05.12.2012), Moonwalker (04.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.12.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օյ ինչ լավա, իմ տղուկն էլ արդեն Ռեալով ու Ռոնալդուով չի ապրում, այլ` Շախտյոր ու Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան


Շախտյորը փոփոխական մեծություն է` այս դեպքում  :Jpit: : Այնպես արա, որ շատ չտարվի Շախտյորով, մեկ էլ տեսար Մխիթարյանը տեղափոխվի այլ թիմ, տղադ էլ ծանր տանի  :Wink: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.12.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Քվեարկու՞մ եք  :Jpit: :

----------

John (11.12.2012), Ներսես_AM (10.12.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

:Jpit: :
Հլը նայեք, թե երբ են մեր լրատվամիջոցները տեղեկանում, որ Մխիթարյանը ինչ-որ քվեարկության եզրափակիչ է անցել ու այն էլ հղում են կատարում կակոյ նիբուձ Շախտյորի կայքի, չնայած որ Մխիթարյանը որպես հայ և ՀՀ հավաքականի խաղացող է առաջադրված  :LOL: :





> Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը` ամենահայտնիների եզրափակչում
> *12/12/2012*
> 
> Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը Ֆուտբոլի պատմության եւ վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի  (IFFHS) անցկացրած քվեարկության եզրափակչում է հայտնվել:
> 
> Քվեարկությունը կավարտվի 2013թ. հունվարի 3-ին: Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի եւ «Հանքափորների» կիսապաշտպանը հայտնվել է Լիոնել Մեսսիի, Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուի, Ռադամել Ֆալկաոյի, Անտոնիո Վալենսիայի, Էդին Ձեկոյի, Ֆրանչեսկո Տոտտիի, Տիմ Կենխիլի, Լորիկ Ցանայի եւ այլոց կողքին: Այս մասին հայտնում է «Շախտյորի» պաշտոնական կայքը:
> Աղբյուր


Մինչդեռ ակումբում արդեն դեկտեմբերի 4-ից քվեարկում ենք: Չեն ձգում, չեն հասնում, էլի ակումբին :inqnahavan  :Jpit: :

----------

John (15.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (12.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (15.12.2012)

----------


## John

Շնորհակալ եմ մանրակրկիտ բացատրության համար Աստղ ջան) բայց ամեն դեպքում մի տեսակ չեմ կարողանում լուրջ վերաբերվել էս մրցույթին  :Blush: 
Lorik Cana	օրինակ Եվրոպայի ամենահայտնի ութ ֆուտբոլիստների՞ց է  ու ես նրա մասին չեմ էլ լսե՞լ, մի տեսակ անհավանական է  :Smile:

----------

Sagittarius (12.01.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհակալ եմ մանրակրկիտ բացատրության համար Աստղ ջան) բայց ամեն դեպքում մի տեսակ չեմ կարողանում լուրջ վերաբերվել էս մրցույթին 
> Lorik Cana	օրինակ Եվրոպայի ամենահայտնի ութ ֆուտբոլիստների՞ց է  ու ես նրա մասին չեմ էլ լսե՞լ, մի տեսակ անհավանական է


Լորիկը դեռ ոչինչ, նախորդ փուլում Ադրբեջանի Գարաբաղ  :Jpit:  թիմից ֆունտբոլիստ էլ կար  :LOL: :
Առանց քվեարկելու էլ կարելի է ասել, թե որ ֆուտբոլիստներն են աշխարհում այսօր առաջատար, բայց այս հարցման իմաստը նրանում է, որ ընտրում են տարվա ամենաժողովրդականություն վայելող (ամենից շատ քննարկվող, հարցազրույցներ տվող, պոպուլյար...) ֆուտբոլիստին: Այսինքն` Մեսսին կարող ա Արգենտինայում այդքան քննարկման թեմա չէ, ուշադրության կենտրոնում չի հայտնվում, ինչքան` Մխիթարյանը Հայաստանում: Ու իրոք դա կարող է այդպես լինել. քվեարկությունը ցույց կտա: Ես մեռա լցոնելով, միացեք  :Jpit: :

----------

John (12.01.2013)

----------


## John

*Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը՝ Եվրոպայի ամենաճանաչված ֆուտբոլիստ. IFFHS*




> Ֆուտբոլի պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան (IFFHS) հրապարակել է Եվրոպայի և աշխարհի տարբեր մայրցամաքների ամենաճանաչված ֆուտբոլիստների ցուցակը։ Սա քվեարկության վերջին՝ 3-րդ փուլի արդյունքներն են։
> 
> Եվրոպայում ամենաճանաչված ֆուտբոլիստ է դարձել Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի և Դոնեցկի «Շախտյորի» կիսապաշտպան Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը, ով ստացել է 35.063 ձայն։ Երկրորդ տեղում Էդին Ջեկոն է՝ 17.391 ձայն (Բոսնիա, Մանչեսթեր Սիթի), երրորդը՝ Միրոսլավ Կլոզեն՝ 12.679 ձայն (Գերմանիա, Լացիո)։ Լավագույն տասնյակում տեղ է գտել նաև Կրիշտիանո Ռոնալդուի անունը, ով հավաքել է 8.584 ձայն և 5-րդն է։
> sportarmenia.com

----------

Ambrosine (13.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

անիմաստ, ոչինչ չասող հարցում ա: 
իսկ IFFHSն էլ անիմաստ, ոչինչ չասող «ֆեդերացիա» է:

----------

Ներսես_AM (12.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.01.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը՝ Եվրոպայի ամենաճանաչված ֆուտբոլիստ. IFFHS*


Իսկ "Ֆեդերացիայի" կայքում այլ թվեր են նշված. իհարկե առաջատարը նույնն է  :Think: `

*Արդյունքներ*

Կարևորը անիմաստ ֆեդերացիան չի, այլ` ձայների քանակը նայելը: Հենրիխի օգտին բավական թվով մարդ է քվեարկել, ավելի` քան, օրինակ, Մեսսիի օգտին  :Jpit: : Միայն Իրանը ներկայացնող ֆուտբոլիստներն են ավելի շատ ձայն ստացել, որոնց, բնականաբար, չենք ճանաչում:

Ամեն դեպքում` շնորհավոր, ամենևին էլ վատ չի  :Jpit: :

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռուսաստանի առաջնության 20-րդ տուրի լավագույն գոլն են ընտրում, որի "թեկնածուներից" է, իհարկե, նաև Յուրայի խփած գոլը: Այս պահին ընդգծված առաջատարը հենց մեր հայրենակիցն է (75,58%): Դուք էլ կարող եք ձեր ներդրումը բերել  :Jpit: 

Քվեարկություն

հ.գ. էստեղ կարևորը այն է, որ հայերով չենք հավաքվել ու քվեարկում մեր հայրենակցի օգտին: Եթե կարդաք մեկնաբանությունները, մեծ մասը հայեր չեն. շատ ուրախ եմ, որ մեր հայերին օտարներն էլ են սկսում ավելի շատ գովել ու գնահատել: Արազի գոլն էլ է "մասնակցում" քվեարկությանը, բայց 4-րդ տեղում է:

Ռուսաստանի առաջնություն, տուրի լավագույն գոլի ընտրություն, 5 թեկնածու, որից 2-ը մեր հավաքականի խաղացողներ, որոնցից 1-ն էլ առաջատար. վատ չի  :Smile:

----------

John (12.03.2013), Monk (03.09.2013), Sagittarius (11.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ռուսաստանի և Ուկրաինայի առաջնությունների ռմբարկունները հայեր են, էտ էլ վատ չի մեղմ ասած  :Jpit:  

Մենք էլ Հենոյի ու Յուրայի համար շատ լցոնելու կարիք չունենք, իրանք արդեն իրանց համար անուն են հանել: Հայ երկրպագունների ասած՝ Yura luchi, Heno luchi: Հիմա պտի Սպարտակի ու Շախտարի երկրպագուները վիճեն, թե ով ա "Սամիյ լուտշիյ իզ առմյան":  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (11.03.2013), John (12.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Չեք կասկածում, չէ՞, որ քվեարկելու գործ կա  :Jpit: :

Քվեարկում ենք, թե ով է բունդեսլիգայի այս տարվա առաջնության 4-րդ տուրի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը: Կարծում եմ` մենք գիտենք` ով է  :Jpit: :
Ահա հղումը` http://www.bundesliga.de/de/spielerd.../spieltag4.php

Եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, 18 ժամ է տևելու քվեարկությունը:

----------

John (01.09.2013), Monk (03.09.2013), Moonwalker (02.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2013)

----------


## John

> Չեք կասկածում, չէ՞, որ քվեարկելու գործ կա :
> 
> Քվեարկում ենք, թե ով է բունդեսլիգայի այս տարվա առաջնության 4-րդ տուրի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը: Կարծում եմ` մենք գիտենք` ով է :
> Ահա հղումը` http://www.bundesliga.de/de/spielerd.../spieltag4.php
> 
> Եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, 18 ժամ է տևելու քվեարկությունը:


Մամե Դիուֆը հլը որ դիմանում է մրցակցությանը, բայց երկար չի ձգի ինձ թվում է )))
ի դեպ, իմ հիշելով Պապե Դիուֆ էլ կար ֆուտբոլիստ  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մամե Դիուֆը հլը որ դիմանում է մրցակցությանը, բայց երկար չի ձգի ինձ թվում է )))
> ի դեպ, իմ հիշելով Պապե Դիուֆ էլ կար ֆուտբոլիստ


Շուտով Գերմանիայում էլ կհասկանան, որ եթե որևէ հարցման մեջ հայ կա, ուրեմն մնացածները դատապարտված են  :LOL: :

----------

John (02.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2013)

----------


## John

> Շուտով Գերմանիայում էլ կհասկանան, որ եթե որևէ հարցման մեջ հայ կա, ուրեմն մնացածները դատապարտված են :


ու ափսոս ոսկե գնդակը ինտերնետային քվեարկությամբ չի որոշվում, թե չէ ի՞նչ Մեսսի–Ռոնալդու հակամարտություն...  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (02.09.2013), Moonwalker (02.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ու ափսոս ոսկե գնդակը ինտերնետային քվեարկությամբ չի որոշվում, թե չէ ի՞նչ Մեսսի–Ռոնալդու հակամարտություն...


Ինշալլահ. արդեն հոգնել ենք էդ ստանդարտ անուններից:

----------

John (02.09.2013), Moonwalker (02.09.2013)

----------


## John

Մեր Հենոն քվեարկության արդյունքում ճանաչվեց 4րդ տուրի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (05.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2013)

----------


## V!k

Քվեարկում ենք Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի գոլի օգտին....  :Smile: 
http://goal-best.com/

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Քվեարկում ենք Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի գոլի օգտին.... 
> http://goal-best.com/


Մի ապակողմնորոշեք մարդկանց  :Jpit:  Գոլը Յուրայինն է, Հենոյի փոխանցման օգտին ենք քվեարկում։ Նենց չլինի՝ գոլերի մեջ չգտնեք, առանց քվեարկելու դուրս գաք  :Smile:

----------

V!k (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քվեարկում ենք Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի գոլի օգտին.... 
> http://goal-best.com/


Իհարկե, Մխիթարյանը բացարձակ առաջատարն է, բայց, խոսքը մեր մեջ, մեկից ավելի անգամ լինում է քվեարկել. սա իմիջիայլոց  :Jpit: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տուֆտա սայթ ա, ոնց էլ չեք ափսոսում ձեր ժամանակը, որ ծախսում եք դա բացելու, քվեարկելու ու փակելու վրա։

----------

Sagittarius (18.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Советский спорт-ը որոշում է տարվա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին: Յուրա Մովսիսյանը այս պահին երկրորդ տեղում է`

http://www.sovsport.md/news/text-item/668400
http://www.sovsport.ru/polls-item/2517

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Советский спорт-ը որոշում է տարվա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին: Յուրա Մովսիսյանը այս պահին երկրորդ տեղում է`
> 
> http://www.sovsport.md/news/text-item/668400
> http://www.sovsport.ru/polls-item/2517


եղաձ է Աստղո ջան…

----------

Ambrosine (17.12.2013)

----------

